

Creative People Say No - kirillzubovsky
https://medium.com/thoughts-on-creativity/bad7c34842a2

======
dottrap
Huh? So 2/3 of pre-selected "Creative People" (not defined) effectively said
no. What does that mean about the other 1/3? And what about "Non-Creative
People"?

Maybe 2/3 of productive people also don't have time and would say no? Assume
not all productive people are creative.

Maybe 2/3 of jerks say no? Assume not all jerks are creative?

------
stephengillie
While many creative people are recluses, a person shouldn't have to become
antisocial to be creative.

------
herdrick
This is so great. Thank you.

